# Island Packet vs Beneteau



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

Picking up from another thread, what are peoples thoughts in comparing an IP vs Beneteau, both 31' from sailing, comfort and quality views.


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

There is no comparison in quality. While I'm not a huge lover of the design or look of the IP's (at least the newer ones), they are well put together and are bluewater cruisers for the most part. Beneteau's are mostly coastal cruisers and are "flimsy" comparatively. A Beneteau will generally sail faster and higher than an IP - fin keel vs. full keel, higher SAD, sloop rig vs. cutter and for many other reasons. A Beneteau will probably also be more comfortable from an interior volume perspective, but an IP will be far more comfortable sailing in moderate to heavy weather. Resale value will also be higher on an IP. Others, I'm sure, will chime in as to the apples and oranges comparison between these two vessels. If you were going to do daysails or a week in decent weather and want a boat comfortable at the dock, pick the Beneteau. If you want to do anything more, go with the IP.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Beneteau for sure...I saw the IP in Boston....pfffff I rather buy SD's tri....

Diahorrea yellow paint???? what's with that??? Ugly boats. Weird rudder and keel.

Wasn't very impressed.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Better sailing boat...Bene
Better cruising boat...IP


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> Beneteau for sure...I saw the IP in Boston....pfffff I rather buy SD's tri....


Giu-

you say that like a trimaran is a bad boat...  I'm so hurt... I'd rather have my boat than an IP or a BendyToy... They're slow....


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

An S-class Mercedes is heavier and much more luxurious than say, a Chevy Malibu - but the Chevy will probably hit 60 mph at a quicker rate. Which would I choose to do a cross-country road trip in? Certainly not the Chevy.

I certainly wouldn't want to do it in a motorbike with flanking side cars either -


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

*Sturdy but slow?*



TrueBlue said:


> An S-class Mercedes is heavier and much more luxurious than say, a Chevy Malibu - but the Chevy will probably hit 60 mph at a quicker rate. Which would I choose to do a cross-country road trip in? Certainly not the Chevy....-


Does your decission change if the MB was limited to 45 MPH?

To me the problem with the IPs is that they are soooo sloooowww they are not satisfactory as sailing boats. For example, the IP 35 rates 186 while my CS 36T rates 123. IMO the CS is just as capable for distance cruising as the IP, why would you want to live with such a slow boat? My hit on IPs remains, that I rarely see them sailing, they are usually under power...


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Not much comparison, the Bendy is a far superior vessel.
Spoken like a proud Bendy owner. So, take that with a grain of salt.

I will say, there is an IP of about 44 feet with a Blue Awlgrip hull on our docks that is a pretty good looking boat. 
The interior Build quality of the IP is going to be better and 
Heavy weather sailing on the IP will be better.

I don't know about you, but in the close quarters at our marina, I prefer the manouverability of the Benny.

I had a close encounter with an IP a couple of weeks ago.
On a gusty day I was making the turn into the fairway on approach to our slip. My vision was limited by all the boats in their slips as I was making a left turn, my wife on the bow as a look out gave the heads up, somebody is coming out. I do a quick stop and wait, and wait, and wait. There is a fellow in the fairway who is haveing all kinds of trouble trying to manouver his IP in the congested area. He had to be saved by about 6 people on the docks, granted, I don't think he had a clue as to what he was doing, but it was obvoius that his boat was giving him problems in the confinded area and a gusty cross wind.

We simply waited till the all clear was given and motored right into our slip.

The sailing carecteristics and the mauverablity in close quarters will be better on the Bending Toy.


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

labatt said:


> While I'm not a huge l but an IP will be far more comfortable sailing in moderate to heavy weather. .


We're talking 31 ft boats here. Doubt if the IP would be much more comfortable in mod to heavy weather. Doubt if any 31 ft boat would be comfortable in those conditions. As for comparisons, they both should float, other than that you're looking at entirely different concepts in sailing..... a sturdy yellowish tub with teak highlights that won't back up vs a sleek, very white Clorox bottle that goes straight frontwards or backwards.


----------



## kd3pc (Oct 19, 2006)

Cap

Test sail them both in some wind...the IP will ride better, the B will float and drop quickly as the IP will cut through. IP a bit heavier...better ride. The IP is better built overall, and if the money is the same, go for the IP. It will hold value better than the B.

I owned a 1999 36CC, same hull as the 361 and although it was a good boat, I would of bought the similar IP, if I could swing it (>50% cost - new)

Try them both...

dave


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Vasco said:


> . . . vs a sleek, very white Clorox bottle that goes straight frontwards or backwards.


First time I've ever heard a comparison of a "Clorox bottle" to being "sleek" . . .  .

On the other hand - IPs _are _tubby looking boats with full keels, yellowish and a bulbous trunk. I'm not defending them at all - but stating the obvious disparity between these two completely diverse boats. Just as traditional Nauticats are much different than Oysters.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> An S-class Mercedes is heavier and much more luxurious than say, a Chevy Malibu - but the Chevy will probably hit 60 mph at a quicker rate. Which would I choose to do a cross-country road trip in? Certainly not the Chevy.
> 
> I certainly wouldn't want to do it in a motorbike with flanking side cars either -


I can see why you'd mistake your nauticat for a large luxury sedan...but it's actually more like a MINIVAN...  A trimaran would be closer to something like a Badsey Bullet, than a motorbike with side cars...


----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

*IP ve Beneteau*



Vasco said:


> We're talking 31 ft boats here. Doubt if the IP would be much more comfortable in mod to heavy weather. Doubt if any 31 ft boat would be comfortable in those conditions. As for comparisons, they both should float, other than that you're looking at entirely different concepts in sailing..... a sturdy yellowish tub with teak highlights that won't back up vs a sleek, very white Clorox bottle that goes straight frontwards or backwards.


Would you care to elaborate on your comments on the IP in reverse? Is there just a lot of prop walk?

thanks,


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

Full keeled boats such as the IP are notorious for going their own way in reverse.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Full-keel boats can be somewhat difficult to control precisely in reverse. The long keel makes turning them more difficult than a fin keel boat. Also, the prop walk complicates the whole issue.


----------



## ollie820 (Mar 7, 2007)

Go with the Bene. The Ip's are geriatric.


----------



## chrondi (Mar 24, 2004)

All this talk is not worth for 31 ft. boats. I would certainly never venture far offshore with either of the two. The comparison would be much more meaningfull if we moved at least two classes upscale, say 40 footers! What about the OCEANIS 393 or the 423?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Chrondi-

While you might not venture far offshore in a boat less than 40' LOA, it has been done many times and quite successfully. Donna Lange just completed a single-handed circumnavigation in a Southern Cross 28.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

CapnRon47 said:


> what are peoples thoughts in comparing an IP vs Beneteau, both 31' from sailing, comfort and quality views.


Nobody said anything about offshore.
Just comparing the two for sailing, comfort, and quality in the 31' range.
I thought that was what we were doing.

Go Bending Toy.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Both vessels address seperate types of sailing. What you should be asking yourself is which one better fits your type of sailing and how you'll use the boat.

_Back in the water at Deaton's Yacht Service, Oriental, NC_


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

No...no one did say offshore, but the IP is constructed to a standard that it can withstand such extended conditions safely. It would not be my choice for the around the world voyage in a small boat but both it and its' larger brethren make Vigor's list of suitable offshore boats. No Bene's on that list.

On the Chesapeake Bay...and in many other places, I'd rather have the Bene and more $$ in my cruising kitty.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Well said Cam...


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

For what it's worth, didn't Vigor also list a Catalina 27 in his book "Twenty Small Sailboats to Take You Anywhere"?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

TB-

I do believe so... but, IIRC, the list of modifications he said you should make to the Catalina 27 was far more extensive than that of almost any other boat in the book.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

I agree that the OP is comparing apples to oranges. 

Both have high volume interiors, but the 31 Beneteau is adequate only for bay and coastal sailing. It will likely perform better in light air. The IP was designed and built to be capable of offshore sailing. It is a much heavier boat and better build quality. Both boats will motor better than they will sail. Comfort is probably comparable at anchor, but in heavy going the IP will be more seakindly.

I have issues with both designs. Both of them skimp on ballast. Most Beneteaus use cast iron, and IPs use concrete, neither of which is the best choice. Walk around a boatyard in winter and look at all the rusting Beneteau keels. What a mess! Why would anyone give themselves that aggravation when there are so many similar designs out there with lead ballast? And why does IP cheap out on their internal concrete slurry ballast? 

I disagree with an earlier post that 31 foot boats aren't capable of offshore sailng. There are many 31 footers, and smaller, that are far more capable and safer for offshore sailing than most any of the the big Beneteaus/Hunters/Catalinas/similar. The IP31 is certainly up to it, even if it wouldn't be my first choice in 31 footers (e.g., compare Pacific Seacraft Crealock 31, Cape George 31).

It's not clear what kind of use the OP had in mind for this boat. If he's going offshore and it's a choice between only these two boats, then it's the IP for sure. If it's for coastal sailing, the Beneteau might be the better choice. But the IP's limited production and superior build quality will yield a better return on resale. The Beneteau will wear out and depreciate more or less like a car.


----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

*IPY vs Beneteau*

I have chartered both, but not in the same class. The "Boss" sure likes the IPY better, so that has to be taken into consideration. I think I will enjoy sailing either, as I am not a performance person. But the Bay can get pretty rough in its own way and I thought the IPY might rock and roll less. It is heavier, beamier and has a full keel. I am looking at centerboard versions of both for our area, so I don't know how that effects the sailing characteristics of the two boats. My centerboarding experience is limited, but it does seem to help the boat point better. The IPY's seem to hold their value, but my impression is that is a 'brand' issue not so much quality. But your comments here are noted. I think the IPY's will appeal to the Baby Boomer generation more (we are leading edge), so that may help in resale value.

I think the 31's are the best trade off for size vs stabiliity/safety for most of the sailing (bay and intercoastal) that we will be doing. I could always charter a bigger boat if we venture further.
thanks all


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

FWIW- I have only found one boat in that size to be "comfortable", thats the Catalina 30. Not recommending it for you but, Everything else, I bump my head, knock into things with my knees, my back creeks while trying to get in and out of berths. And I'm only 42!


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

CapnRon47,

If by 'the Bay' you mean the Chesapeake bay, then the IP 31 is nearly useless as a sailboat for most of our sailing season, being more of a motor boat with a mast in the light to moderate winds found in our typical Chesapeake summer. Its not a matter of sailing faster or slower, but of sailing at all. 

This is one the models that I have spent time on trying to help owners learn to sail them better. With careful sail trim you can get them going at winds below 10 knots but it takes a lot of skill and attention (more than most race boats) so frankly they are nearly helpless below 10 or 12 knots of breeze. Even then they are nearly impossible to tack reliably without partially furling the genoa on each tack, or else using the engine, and still, it is almost impossible to keep from overstanding the tack once you get the headstaysail through the slot past the staysail. 

Beyond that the IP 31's post-hung spade rudder is too vulnerable for the shoal draft of the Chesapeake. Typically, post-hung spade rudders are purposely set shallower than the keel depth to reduce the likelihood of damage in a grounding. The IP 31's rudder is the same depth as the keel making them quite vulnerable to damage. 

Also for the Chesapeake's kind of 'rough in its own way', the Island Packet has a far less comfortable motion than I would expect out of a similar displacement Beneteau. The IP 31 is notorious for their miserable rolling pitching motion, and the Chesapeake's closely spaced short chop is their worst condition. 

Whatever the build quality differences, a more moderate design would make a lot more sense. There are all kinds of great sailing boats in that price and displacement range (albeit perhaps a little longer) that would make far better choices in all ways for the Chesapeake than the IP 31, such as a late 1980's Tartan 34 (mk2), Sabre 34, and C&C 35, just to mention a few. 

Now then, If you are talking about San Franscico Bay, that's another story....

Respectfully,
Jeff


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Jeff_H said:


> CapnRon47,
> Now then, If you are talking about San Franscico Bay, that's another story....
> 
> Respectfully,
> Jeff


Then you would want a CS34 with the bulb fin keel!

Once again, Jeff, thanks for the good info.


----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

*IPY vs Benetaeu*

Really great comments. I mispoke a bit, its not a bay, I am actually talking about southern Pamlico Sound. We are building a future home there (see original thread on centerboards) and need the shallow draft for the creek we are on. I've sailed on a Tartan 37 (4'2" draft with board up) but could not get into our creek due to wind tide. I am trying to find a shallow enough draft boat to get more sailing time (the wind tide limits the creeks depth probably a third of the time), but have a heavy enough boat to handle what seems to be substantial conditions, at least the few weeks we have been there over the last year they were. Both Beneteau and IPY make 31' boats with around 3' draft. which is were I think I would like to be to go sailing for a few hours nearly every day. If I get smaller it does not buy me much in draft and makes the interior less comfortable for the misses on trips. Everything is a compromise. I am willing and will have the time to learn how to optimize sailing conditions, but I need a boat I can get out it to begin with.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Based on your needs for maneuverability, I would say the Bene (or any fin) is the better choice. Referring to and earlier post, I have had wind problems at the dock before. A gust came up once and pushed me around in the complete wrong direction towards the wall at the end of the fairway. But, thanks to a very maneuverable fin keel, I was able to turn and correct very easily. Could have been really bad, my poor little 18hp engine was having a very hard time.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We'll I've only seen pics of the interiors. I don't like the layout of the Bene's. The kitchen seems to be in the walkway of every one I've seen.


----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Beneteau dual rudder*

The pictures I have seen of the centerboard Beneteau show it has a dual rudder. Does anyone have any comments on this steering system?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Ben vs IP*

If you're talking 31', then I'd have to vote in favor of the IP for cruising. The new 311s aren't designed for long cruising. Their Euro rating is not for "all oceans" as are some of the larger models. You really should be talking about 36' or larger for an offshore cruiser from Beneteau. That said, you can probably find one of these for less money than the 31' IP. You'll have more boat, a better sailor and probably be happier. The IP is welll made - strong and heavy. The fact that you can get a Beneteau for lots less doesn't mean that the value is lots lower. As a large company, they benefit from lots of cost savings in construction.  It really depends on what you want in a boat. If you're hooked on more classic design - full keel and all - then you'd never be happy with a modern looking boat. As far as comfort goes, I'm not an expert. I've owned a bene and have sailed it offshore a number of times including in a gale on the way to Bermuda. I've sailed with other boats of more classic design (Mason, Bristol) and found that we were faster and no less comfortable in rough weather. I can't say anything about IPs in rough weather, so I won't pretend to make any comparisons.

The biggest issue is this: If you want to go cruising and are saving your pennies, you'll be able to get out there much faster if you choose a worthy craft that doesn't keep you waiting for too many years. If I was committed to an IP for my cruising I'd still be working to put the money away for the boat. As it is, I'm heading out in October with a fully equiped and well tested boat.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

CapnRon47,

I have no first hand knowledge of how Beneteau implemented the twin rudder arrangement, but in theory it's a good idea for extreme shoal draft. However, one concern I have is that I've only seen that twin rudder version of the Beneteau 31 in Europe, so they may be few and far between here in the States.

Now that we have a better idea of your intended use, and since you have no immediate plans to go offsore cruising, my vote would be for the Beneteau. But would you consider other possibilities? When you described your sailing grounds, and shallow mooring area, I immediately thought of Catboats (Marshall, Areys Pond, Menger, etc). Racers will snicker, but a lot of fun can be had in these comfortable, stable cruisers, and they can sail/motor into very thin water without difficulty.

Also, depending on your budget, Shannon's Shoalsailer 32 would be ideal for your locale.


----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

JohnRPollard said:


> CapnRon47,
> 
> Now that we have a better idea of your intended use, and since you have no immediate plans to go offsore cruising, my vote would be for the Beneteau. But would you consider other possibilities? When you described your sailing grounds, and shallow mooring area, I immediately thought of Catboats (Marshall, Areys Pond, Menger, etc). Racers will snicker, but a lot of fun can be had in these comfortable, stable cruisers, and they can sail/motor into very thin water without difficulty.


I would charter a cat, but they are not for my everyday sailing.



JohnRPollard said:


> Also, depending on your budget, Shannon's Shoalsailer 32 would be ideal for your locale.


I really like the Shannon but they are $$$ and there is not much of a second hand market for them yet.

The new Beneteau 323 with a lifting keel can get real shallow, they have the twin rudder system and while expensive they come fully loaded. Given that I am at least a year away from moving down there I think I will keep on looking but keep one of those as a possibility.


----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

*IPY vs Beneteau*



CapnRon47 said:


> I really like the Shannon but they are $$$ and there is not much of a second hand market for them yet..


Sorry, I misspoke (senior moment) I like the Southerly's from the UK. I have seen them at the boat shows and they are very nice, but $$$. And hard to find seconds. I know of the Shannon's but not much about them.

The Beneteau 323 has a lifting keel using a gear system. I suspect that is more reliable than the cable system, but I would be more concerned about ground it. I suspect the lifting keel also has a bulb weight at the bottom (not sure). Fortunately our bottom has been described as 'choclate pudding,' just sand and silt.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

CapnRon47 said:


> I would charter a cat, but they are not for my everyday sailing.
> 
> CapnRon,
> 
> ...


----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

*IPY vs Beneteau*



JohnRPollard said:


> In case there was any confusion, I was not referring to catamarans, but rather to monohull Catboats. Areys, Menger, and Marshall are traditional catboats. Nonsuch would be a modern variant, but they tend to be deeper draft.
> 
> Apologies if this was already clear to you, but your comment about chartering caused some doubt. In my experience Catboat charter fleets are rare.


JohnRPollard
Sorry, I just jumped to conclusions. I saw Cat and immediately thought Catamaran. I am not familiar with Cat boats. I have been searching for boats on YachtWorld for several months now and I have not come across that expression. I will have to look into them.


----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

*IPY vs Beneteau*

The Marshall 22' is gorgeous. I guess I had not been searching below 27'. Something like that would be great for fun second boat, if I had a larger boat for longer cruises. I am trying to find something I can use 80-90 % of the time as both a daily sailor and a long weekend cruiser and then charter elsewhere. At my level of experience I would have to limit my sailing time to under favorable conditions for a boat that small. Of course, over time that could change.

thanks for pointing those out. I guess I have seen them before in the magazines, but thought of them as lake boats. I am sure sailors of old would roll over on that comment.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Cat boats are peculiarity to the New England area IIRC. They are a single mast boat with the mast stepped very far forward, a very large mainsail, and no head sail. The Freedom series of sailboats, are rigged with a cat-boat style rig, but have a minimal head sail IIRC. Cat boat masts are unstayed usually.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

CapnRon,

No worries about the confusion. I grew up in New England, where Catboats are fairly common, so that is why they came to mind when you described the shallow waters in your vicinity. But they are not strictly peculiar to New England. In fact, the Menger Catboats were popularized and built in coastal New Jersey because the shoal draft attributes are equally beneficial anywhere along the East Coast intracoastal waterways, such as Pamlico Sound. 

You can range far afield in the bigger catboats, like the Marshall 22, provided you remain in coastal or intracoastal waters. There isn't any reason why you couldn't spend a long weekend aboard or even a week. They actually have comparable interior volume and accommodations to a typical 30-foot monohull. A 24 or 26 foot catboat is incredibly spacious belowdecks as well as in the cockpit. We see plenty of Catboats cruising here on Chesapeake Bay, but you have to know where to look. They tend to sneek well up into coves and creeks where deeper draft boats can't venture. 

Anyway, a catboat may not be what you need, but it's usually worthwhile to weigh all the options.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Went on an IP 48 last year. Pretty damned impressive except for the baby cack beige. Incredible amount of space, you could house a family of illegals in the bilge. 
Nonetheless I wouldn't buy one in a million years. For my money there are many other possibilities that have more appeal.
Also have to agree with Alex about the keel and rudder setup. Blech.
I don't mind long keels , although my preference is for a medium fin with skeg hung rudder. Full keels are great for broad reaching it must be admitted but soooooo slow to tack and as has been mentioned they are mongrels in reverse. At least until you get the back and fill thing working. 
When we took delivery of Raven I was absolutely blown away by the reversing. After 20 years with a full keel the thing just goes where you tell it to in reverse. Neat.
Despite the fact that I'm no great lover of Beneteau in general I'd rather the B than the IP if we are talking 30 odd feet.


----------



## conchcruzer (Aug 18, 2004)

*Here we go again. . .*

First, I'll say that I own, cruise, and live aboard an IP40.

I've seen this discussion several times on here and always find it amusing. I love the IP. It suits my purposes almost perfectly. I cruise in the trade winds of the Caribbean and live aboard the boat at anchor as do 90% of Caribbean cruisers.

That being said, I wouldn't want an IP if I was stuck in the Chesapeake Bay and limited to weekend cruising which originates and ends at a tight marina slip. I also wouldn't enjoy weekends at the race track competing with a Volvo station wagon.

I've heard over and over how slow the IPs are and how they can't tack, etc. Nearly all the naysayers are posting their comments from behind their desk somewhere in the doldrums of the US East Coast. The fact is that I sail 90% of the time when I'm underway with my boat tracking straight and true with minimal helm and a motion and stability that I find completely acceptable.

I would not want to have to live with Beneteau quality and construction in the Caribbean. The limited tankage, light construction, and lack of durability would give me nightmares. My IP seems nearly purpose-built for what I am doing. I have yet to meet a long term cruiser that doesn't appreciate the quality, layout, and function of an Island Packet.

An IP isn't for everyone, but I don't think they belong in the same post, let alone the same sentence, as a Beneteau. If I was looking for a coastal weekender, I wouldn't choose an IP, but then I wouldn't choose a Beneteau either.

Cheers, 
Dan 
S/V Eventyr
IP40-129
www.ipphotos.com/eventyr


----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

*IPY vs Beneteau*



conchcruzer said:


> First, I'll say that I own, cruise, and live aboard an IP40.
> 
> An IP isn't for everyone, but I don't think they belong in the same post, let alone the same sentence, as a Beneteau. If I was looking for a coastal weekender, I wouldn't choose an IP, but then I wouldn't choose a Beneteau either.


Dan,
The comparison comes about only becuase of several factors: My need for a shallow draft swing (or lifting) keel boat with less than 3.5 ft draft. The level of financial affordability I have encompasses a 1988 IP 31 and potentially a new (or relatively new) 323 Beneteau, both meeting the draft requirment. It seems that you and this post agree the Beneteau would be a better daily sailing boat, while the IP is a better heavy cruising boat (not just weekends). Which is exactly the comments I hoped for and I am following up on the other thougths and issues presented here. Perhaps I will actually buy something even more affordable first and work on my own desires, impressions and needs; but these two boats are available now which presents a bit of a dillema as I don't need the boat right now, yet such shallow draft versions of the IP are not often available.

So thanks all for the comments. To press on are their any comments on a swing keel vs a lifting keel, that the new Beneteau's have gone to? The lifting keel is gear driven, but may have a bulb weight at the bottom that could be problematic in grounding. Also, is there a cite to find the value of a particular model for insurance purposes?

regards,
Ron


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Be aware that most "swing keels" are just heavily weighted centerboards in essence, and usually quite different from lifting keels in performance and design.


----------



## TAK (Jul 14, 2003)

For the same money you could proly find a Caliber 33.. 
http://www.yachtworld.com/core/listing/boatDetails.jsp?currency=USD&units=Feet&currencyid=100&boat_id=1724856&checked_boats=1724856&back=%2Fcore%2Flisting%2Fcache%2FsearchResults.jsp%3Ftype%3D%2528Sail%2529%26hmid%3D0%26sm%3D3%26enid%3D0%26luom%3D126%26currencyid%3D100%26cit%3Dtrue%26boatsAddedSelected%3D-1%26ftid%3D0%26ps%3D30%26man%3DCaliber%2B%26slim%3Dquick&searchtype=

which would be a better choice IMO..


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

TAK said:


> For the same money you could proly find a Caliber 33..
> http://www.yachtworld.com/core/listing/boatDetails.jsp?currency=USD&units=Feet&currencyid=100&boat_id=1724856&checked_boats=1724856&back=%2Fcore%2Flisting%2Fcache%2FsearchResults.jsp%3Ftype%3D%2528Sail%2529%26hmid%3D0%26sm%3D3%26enid%3D0%26luom%3D126%26currencyid%3D100%26cit%3Dtrue%26boatsAddedSelected%3D-1%26ftid%3D0%26ps%3D30%26man%3DCaliber%2B%26slim%3Dquick&searchtype=
> 
> which would be a better choice IMO..


It is always neat to see a boat that well taken care of that has that many years on it.

- CD


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

TAK said:


> For the same money you could proly find a Caliber 33..
> http://www.yachtworld.com/core/listing/boatDetails.jsp?currency=USD&units=Feet&currencyid=100&boat_id=1724856&checked_boats=1724856&back=%2Fcore%2Flisting%2Fcache%2FsearchResults.jsp%3Ftype%3D%2528Sail%2529%26hmid%3D0%26sm%3D3%26enid%3D0%26luom%3D126%26currencyid%3D100%26cit%3Dtrue%26boatsAddedSelected%3D-1%26ftid%3D0%26ps%3D30%26man%3DCaliber%2B%26slim%3Dquick&searchtype=
> 
> which would be a better choice IMO..


That one's MINE!!!!

I've been watching that boat for a couple of weeks now and really wish I was in a postion to pounce on it. There was another example on the market that was not quite as nice, but still had a lot of goodies and was a good bit less pricy but that one has sold already.

If I had a buyer for my boat, I'd have been down to see this one by now.


----------

